# Well what can i say



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thought i had logged on to facebook !


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Just like to add well done for a nice crisp new format ! Well done


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd like to jump to first new post like you could before from the thread list, but appears you need to click the thread and then click on jump to latest button to do that.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'd like to jump to first new post like you could before from the thread list, but appears you need to click the thread and then click on jump to latest button to do that.


Same here a posting that is highlighted, I'm not seeing that anymore either and also I was able before to provide a direct link to single posting, okay so I'll keep researching these two issues.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> Same here a posting that is highlighted, I'm not seeing that anymore either and also I was able before to provide a direct link to single posting, okay so I'll keep researching these two issues.


Ok, now that I'm using it if I now click on the thread it automatically takes me to the first new msg if I've been there before.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Same here a posting that is highlighted, I'm not seeing that anymore either and also I was able before to provide a direct link to single posting, okay so I'll keep researching these two issues.


Hey M.C.A.--i have sent you 2 private messages I think just to see if it work. I never got a reply. I am a little lost on here. Did you receive them>

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm sure Mark got or will receive your msgs after the BBQ he is working on. I have sent PVT msgs to different members and works fine.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey M.C.A.--i have sent you 2 private messages I think just to see if it work. I never got a reply. I am a little lost on here. Did you receive them>
> 
> art


I replied to you both times so when you get the email it's says private message and then when you open it up it doesn't look the same it looks just like this. I find the PM section more easy to use now.

To find your PM box it's called "Conversation" now... So you click on your right upper Icon and then click on Conversation.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Soon I found this new version better. (As messaging and marks of what's new.)
The only I found better in the old version is it had clearer line between pinned and other topics. But that's easy fixed if the developer want to.


----------

